# Teaching physician attestation



## coding303 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am having trouble finding any reference regarding teaching physician attestation for inpatient discharge E/M.  I have in the past only accepted attestation for a subsequent date of service if signed the same date of the service as the resident note.  I now have a resident discharge note and the physician attestation states that she has seen the patient, agrees with the resident and that the Pt may be D/C.  The trouble is that it has been signed (EHR) 3 days post-discharge.  Is this acceptable?  Is there a time limit for physician attestation to be dated?  Any help would be appreciated as I cannot seem to find a reference that discusses this, and thank you so much!


----------



## coding303 (Jul 15, 2014)

I realize that my question and request is insane.  The trouble I am having is finding documentation for the provider.  My office prefers information regarding issues to come from CMS, AAPC, AHIMA, OPTUM, or AMA and that is where the problem is.  That is what I cannot seem to find anywhere


----------



## Tonyj (Jul 15, 2014)

coding303 said:


> I am having trouble finding any reference regarding teaching physician attestation for inpatient discharge E/M.  I have in the past only accepted attestation for a subsequent date of service if signed the same date of the service as the resident note.  I now have a resident discharge note and the physician attestation states that she has seen the patient, agrees with the resident and that the Pt may be D/C.  The trouble is that it has been signed (EHR) 3 days post-discharge.  Is this acceptable?  Is there a time limit for physician attestation to be dated?  Any help would be appreciated as I cannot seem to find a reference that discusses this, and thank you so much!



I've attached a note from Novitas Solutions FAQ website concerning discharge day management. I don't know of any time limits documentation they're all pretty vague. But this may at least help.

1. How do I bill a discharge day management code when I discharge my patient on day one, but dictate my notes on day 2? Which day do I use for submitting the claim?
The discharge day management service is billed under the actual discharge date. The medical records should clearly state the date of the actual discharge, and also indicate that the dictation was made on the following date.

Date Posted: 05/26/2005, Date Revised: 04/15/2014


----------

